# Passport and UK



## computerman (25 Jan 2011)

Is an outdated passport acceptable by ryan air for travel to the UK?


----------



## dereko1969 (25 Jan 2011)

No, you could try but they'd be within their rights to refuse you.


----------



## Petermack (25 Jan 2011)

I have seen an expired passport being accepted as a valid method of identification on a flight to the UK. The woman who was using the expired passport argued that a passport is not required to travel between Ireland and the UK and that only a photo I.D is required, which the expired passport was.


----------



## gipimann (25 Jan 2011)

While a traveller may not need a valid (in-date) passport to enter the UK (photo-ID being sufficent), Ryanair's terms & conditions state that they require an up to date passport for travel - regardless of where you're going (remember they require passports for Dublin-Cork!).   As Ryanair is online check-in only, and the passenger enters the date of expiry of the passport, I would guess that the software doesn't accept a date in the past (although I haven't tested it!).

From Ryanair's T&Cs

*TRAVEL DOCUMENTATION*


_It is each passenger's personal responsibility to ensure that he or she has valid travel documentation which meets the requirements of Ryanair, immigration and other authorities at every destination. Please also note that_

_A valid travel document is required by all passengers travelling on Ryanair flights (including infants) _
_A passport for travel outside the EEA (European Economic Area) must be valid for period of intended stay _
_If a visa is applicable any children/infants must be travelling with the adult named on a visa vignette _
_In order to ensure compliance, passengers should carry a valid passport (and visa if applicable) or EU/EEA government issued national identification card on all journeys. Any fines, penalties, payments or expenditures incurred as a result of breach of these requirements shall be paid by or charged to you._
_Ryanair does NOT accept driver licences, residence cards, family books, seaman books, military ID cards etc. Expired or damaged forms of photo-id will not be accepted on any flight._


----------



## computerman (25 Jan 2011)

Thanks for that, will have to renew the passport............flying aer lingus not really an option at the moment


----------



## Guest105 (25 Jan 2011)

yes, passport has to be valid with Ryanair, my daughter was unable to travel with them  once due to having an  expired passport.


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Feb 2011)

Does anyone know if Ryanair would accept a Garda stamped copy of a passport (along with a valid drivers license) for travel to the uk? I stupidly forgot my passport was sent in with a passport application for our baby (and the www.passport.ie site is down so can't track the progress of it!).


----------



## Guest105 (16 Feb 2011)

Hi ceist Beag,

ring them and ask on one of these landline numbers and avoid paying those exorborant premium 1899 telephone numbers.  let us know how you get on.

+35318121212

+35318121374


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Feb 2011)

thanks cashier, I'll try those at 8:30 once they're open for business so.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Feb 2011)

of course I should have known better! After 30 minutes on hold (even tho I rang the very second they opened for business) I got the bog standard response. I swear Ryanair staff wouldn't p**s on you if you were on fire!


----------



## niceoneted (17 Feb 2011)

Do you mind sharing what the bog standard response was?


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Feb 2011)

"It's in our policy". Which of course is very true - however seeing as I only looked at the policy when I went to check in online (which was a couple of weeks after I had sent in my passport with the application form for the passport for my baby) I was hoping to appeal to some good nature on their part, that a copy of my passport, stamped in a Garda office, with a comment from said Garda stating that he certifies that this copy is a true identical of the original, would be acceptable once accompanied with a drivers license. I should of course have known that Ryanair staff are robots who don't stray from "the policy".
I'm now hoping that the passport office will accommodate my request that I give them my wifes passport with the application form in place of my own, they're to get back to me later.


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Feb 2011)

Sorry but this is totally your own fault. Don't fly with Ryanair if you can't be bothered knowing the rules.


----------



## Ceist Beag (17 Feb 2011)

yup I accept responsibility derek, am trying to sort it out elsewhere now. Been a while since I flew Ryanair, my mistake in going back to them this time around!


----------



## Guest105 (17 Feb 2011)

sorry to hear that Ceist beag, the hassles of life, at least they didnt get you on their premium number!!


----------



## Marie (28 Mar 2011)

My problem is a variation on this!  I booked (local) Ryanair flights for next week, about a month ago.  Whilst doing so I noticed my Irish passport expires on 6th June. I'm going on a big trip to Australia in mid-June so submitted passport for renewal at the end of February so I would have the new passport back in good time without problems.

You've guessed...............a month later I have still not received the renewed document and so cannot complete the Ryanair on-line check-in for Monday, Tuesday and Thursday flights next week.  It is impossible to get through to Passport Office (I'm in UK so it's Irish Embassy London office) as their lines are always, always engaged.

Will Ryanair prevent me flying though I have paid for tickets? Would they let me fly but impose the Ryanair Special Brand cruel-and-unusual-punishment such as a huge extra payment in the circumstances?  Would I be better off booking completely fresh flights with Our Fungus - if there are any seats left at this short notice - as presumably, not being as anal as Ryanair, Our Fungus accept other kinds of photo I.D.?


----------



## Guest105 (28 Mar 2011)

Hi Marie,

Ryanair won't let you on board without the passport or a national identity card, they really do enforce their id policy and they no longer accept drivers licences. 

Would it be possible for you to get down to the Irish Embassy in London?

You can check in online with ryanair 4 hours prior to departure so it is still possible you will get your passport in time but you will really have to try and make contact with the London office.


----------



## so-crates (29 Mar 2011)

Hi Marie,

surprisingly RA haven't thought to impose a charge to let people fly without the specific ID. I can only presume that the saving in training for their staff is more than the windfall that would arise from charging the hapless. So in answer to your first query - yes they will not let you board without the passport and they will not refund you the cost of your ticket.

In answer to your other question. AL do request ID but are far more flexible as to what that ID is. From their site:

Valid Passport
Driver's licence with photo
International student card
National ID card / Government issued photo ID cards
Health Insurance cards with photo / Social security cards with photo
Bus pass with photo
Work ID with photo
Citizens of Ireland and the UK under the age of 16, do not need a photo ID, if travelling with their parent/guardian.
Citizens of countries other than Ireland and the UK must produce a valid passport and visa where applicable, for travel between Ireland and the United Kingdom.

So it should be possible for you to get into the country. Similarly with BMI or with Aer Arann. (FlyBe also fly to Dublin from some UK airports - it is always worth checking them all  )


----------



## hazelgreen (29 Mar 2011)

just in case not covered....

You must have the ID document that you used when you first booked your flight.  I witnessed two young Canadian backpackers being refused access to their flight at last check point as they had used some other ID document to the one they were carrying with them.

I have been refused travel for having out of date passport with Ryanair.  Pity the system does not notice when you make your booking and spit it back?  or is it a new thing that you get asked to give date of expiry?


----------



## Marie (29 Mar 2011)

Thank you all for the info and replies.  Unfortunately I booked these three flights using my current passport, which expires on 6th June.  Intercontinental travel requirements in some countries are that the passport still has a reasonable length to run.  As I'm going to Australia on 10th June for a long break I then sent the passport off to the Irish Embassy passport office in London, calculating - how wrong can you be! - that it could not _possibly _take more than a month for the renewal to be completed and receive the updated passport.

Today I managed to get through to the recorded message on Passport Office phone.  They give SIX WEEKS as the time-frame for passport renewal.  Shameful that they can charge extortionate amounts of money for something required every 10 years of your life, without providing a requisite service.

I have cancelled my trips.  Thanks for the helpful tips.


----------



## so-crates (30 Mar 2011)

hazelgreen said:


> You must have the ID document that you used when you first booked your flight. I witnessed two young Canadian backpackers being refused access to their flight at last check point as they had used some other ID document to the one they were carrying with them.


This only applies where you have had to submit details of your id. So for travel between Ireland and England on Aer Lingus this is not an issue - you do not have to give the details of the ID you are planning to use.



hazelgreen said:


> I have been refused travel for having out of date passport with Ryanair. Pity the system does not notice when you make your booking and spit it back? or is it a new thing that you get asked to give date of expiry?


 
The system doesn't ask for your details at the time of booking it asks for them at the time of checking in so it will spit it back if you try checking in with an out-of-date passport but it won't stop you buying the tickets in the first place. This also applies for where API is required, you don't need your ID to book - just to fly.


----------



## Marie (4 Apr 2011)

This update on travel-documents might be of importance to people planning to travel soon, especially by Ryanair.  I cancelled my trips and my new passport still has not arrived.  Today a neighbour who has just returned from Ireland told me the passport office in Dublin is affected by a recent strike.  This is unsubstantiated but worth checking if you are planning a renewal or waiting for documents.


----------

